# Bolt 'No Internet Connection (C130)' after restart



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Anyone have issues with your Bolt displaying 'No Internet Connection (C130)' after restarts? This issue started happening after I received an update a few days ago, and it's consistently happening every time I restart. It is resolved by unplugging and replugging the ethernet cable at the back of the Bolt.

Annoying to have to do, and makes me concerned that if there is a service update in the middle of the night followed by a restart, it could be a while before I realize anything is amiss. I assume it won't record from One Passes if there is no internet connection. 

I've noticed it every time so far because I'm still trying to see if Hulu will finally show up on my box. That's another annoying issue....


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

The only time I had a connection issue was during initial installation. During the setup, I was unable to establish a wired connection unless I rebooted the Bolt by unplugging it. This happened with two different Bolts. If I recall correctly, the connection lights on the ethernet port were off.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

My Bolt usually displays that message for a few seconds after a restart but then it goes away after it makes a connection.


----------



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

eric102 said:


> My Bolt usually displays that message for a few seconds after a restart but then it goes away after it makes a connection.


Yes, mine acted the same way too, until the update. I have tried leaving it alone but the message stays around now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

eric102 said:


> My Bolt usually displays that message for a few seconds after a restart but then it goes away after it makes a connection.


Yes. This is what mine does.


----------



## bradyusi (Aug 22, 2004)

Just FYI: 

Mine new Bolt (purchased Saturday evening & activated same day) is now experiencing a C133 error, Temporary Service Connection Issue. 

I have forced a connection to Tivo through my Bolt, then restarted. All seems to be fine now.


----------



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

bradyusi said:


> Just FYI:
> 
> Mine new Bolt (purchased Saturday evening & activated same day) is now experiencing a C133 error, Temporary Service Connection Issue.
> 
> I have forced a connection to Tivo through my Bolt, then restarted. All seems to be fine now.


I always get that message for a few seconds after a restart as well, but it clears. Only the No Internet (C130) seems to persist. I'm eventually going to pull the wall unit back out to swap the ethernet cable and see if it helps.


----------

